#ubuntu-eg 2011-02-16
<Ramy89> لو سمحت انا كانت معايا مشكله فى اوبنتو ياريت اى حد يساعدنى فيها
<Ramy89> انا عرضتها فى قسم الاستفسارات هنا
<Ramy89> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/145552
<Ramy89> ياريت اى حد فاهم المشكله دى سببها ايه يتفضل بالرد عليا لأنى بجد مش لاقى ليها رد
#ubuntu-eg 2011-02-20
<Venub> Hello people :)
<Venub> any body around ?
<thelinuxer> hi Venub
<Venub> hi linuxer
<Venub> still there ?
<thelinuxer> yes
<Venub> good
<Venub> i'm a new ubuntu linux user
<Venub> just completed installation of ubuntu 10.04 LTS yesterday but it got ruined
<thelinuxer> how ?
<thelinuxer> i mean give me details...
<Venub> The PC was powered off accidentally during updating after completing installation, Actually lights were off
<Venub> يعنى بالعربى الكهربا قطعت و جت . ربنا يخليكى ليا يا مصر انت و وزارة الكهربا و العواميد و السلوك
<Venub> بس فداها :)
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> sorry brb in 2 mins
<Venub> oh sorry :)
<Venub> k take your time but i really need a piece of your experience
<thelinuxer> Venub: back
<thelinuxer> tell me what ur seeing now
<thelinuxer> i need to know the state ur in
<Venub> welcome bro
<thelinuxer> Venub: thanx :)
<thelinuxer> now tell me...
<thelinuxer> what's exactly happening now ?
<Venub> when i turned my PC on again i found the boot menu normal and entered ubuntu but it shows me my username to press and then no response
<Venub> i tried the recovery mode but no use
<thelinuxer> ok hold on let me check something
<Venub> k..
<thelinuxer> ok,  i guess u chose the recovery mode from the boot menu
<Venub> yes bro
<thelinuxer> did u try the recovery console fel login page?
<Venub> nothing responds in the login page
<thelinuxer> hmm...
<Venub> i can see the mouse pointer and no movement nothing
<Venub> am i going to reinstall ? :(
<thelinuxer> 99.999% of the cases u won't need to reinstall
<thelinuxer> but it requires some experience
<thelinuxer> is the pc connected to the internet using wireless wala cable ?
<Venub> no wired cable
<thelinuxer> cool cause it's much easier to configure
<thelinuxer> go into the recovery mode again
<Venub> and working, I t's autoconfigured
<thelinuxer> then we will configure ur lan from command line
<thelinuxer> and complete the update
<thelinuxer> yes it was working with the network manager from the desktop interface
<thelinuxer> now we will make it work from the command line
<thelinuxer> Venub: r u still with me ?
<Venub> we are going to update through the CLI ?
<Venub> yes bro
<thelinuxer> yes
<Venub> i think i can tell you how
<thelinuxer> there is an option, as far as i can remember, to fix this situation
<thelinuxer> when u boot to recovery mode u'll see a menu
<thelinuxer> ok, tell me
<Venub> i've read the getting started with ubuntu 10.04
<Venub> it's about
<Venub> sudo apt
<thelinuxer> yes
<Venub> apt-get update
<thelinuxer> but first boot to the recovery and tell me the menu options u see
<thelinuxer> cause i am using maverick and not lucid
<Venub> bro, The recovery mode doesn't even show me a thing that i can deal with
<thelinuxer> tab tell me what u see now
<Venub> tab is طيب ؟
<Venub> good
<thelinuxer> :D
<thelinuxer> طب
<Venub> hehe, This is why i adore sharing
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> ha, what's on that screen ?
<Venub> Sharing is caring, It's all about the soul of community
<Venub> sorry
<thelinuxer> of course
<Venub> it shows nothing, you see when the computer starts, The analysis before starting up (i really don't remember it's name) but that thing like the  CLI before windows or ubuntu is statred
<thelinuxer> i want that CLI
<thelinuxer> can u type in commands ?
<thelinuxer> try this
<thelinuxer> ls
<Venub> ah wait. You mean that the recovery mode works only with the CLI ?
<thelinuxer> yes
<Venub> if so then it works  :)
<thelinuxer> bare bone linux
<thelinuxer> to overcome ur problems
<Venub> what then ?
<thelinuxer> ok try this command
<thelinuxer> dhclient
<Venub> I'm inside Windows OS now, I hope this won't annoy you :).  Tell me the story and i'll deal en shaa allah
<thelinuxer> np :)
<thelinuxer> the above command I sent u "dhclient" will get u connected to the internet
<thelinuxer> then u do the following commands
<thelinuxer> apt-get update
<thelinuxer> apt-get upgrade
<Venub> upgrade and then update. am i right ?
<thelinuxer> update first
<thelinuxer> update gets the list only
<thelinuxer> upgrade will install the upgrades
<Venub> oh yes, my mind mixed it :)
<thelinuxer> np
<thelinuxer> also u might want to reinstall gdm
<thelinuxer> sudo apt-get install gdm --reinstall
<thelinuxer> that's 2 dashes before the word reinstall
<Venub> gdm stands for what ?
<thelinuxer> gnome display manager
<Venub> yes i see
<thelinuxer> i think there something wrong with package now and it requires reinstall
<thelinuxer> won't hurt u anyway to reinstall it
<Venub> k np
<thelinuxer> ok try that, and i will be here for another hour or so
<Venub> i'll try this.
<thelinuxer> just write my name it the im message so i will get a notification
<Venub> BTW, This is my first day here and i'm really pleased to meet you.
<thelinuxer> thanx a lot :) , we always welcome newcomers ..
<thelinuxer> r u on the mailing list ?
<Venub> i'm using yahoo messenger, My mail is "Pomacs@yahoo.com"
<thelinuxer> ew man! u'll get a lot of spam like this :D
<thelinuxer> this channel is logged! and spammers normally check these logs to get some email addresses :D
<thelinuxer> u can send me a PM(private message)
<Venub> This adds me alot of joy
<thelinuxer> LOL :D
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-13
<ashams> thelinuxer, man, do you have any ideas about fund-raising for NGO?
<thelinuxer> ideas like what?
<thelinuxer> it always replies on connections
<thelinuxer> talk to jonathan he has some ideas ...
<ashams> thelinuxer, cool thanks
<thelinuxer> ashams: yw
<thelinuxer> btw
<ashams> yes?
<thelinuxer> I asked christine if she can send me the press release article
<thelinuxer> she sent me this
<thelinuxer> http://arabnet.me/conference/summit/press-releases/
<ashams> checking it
<thelinuxer> so i was thinking about putting these articles on the wiki
<thelinuxer> and have it linked somehow
<thelinuxer> bas i mesh 3aref 7ases-ha messy shewaya
<ashams> yeah
<ashams> can't we push it to the planet on loco.thelinuxer.net ?
<thelinuxer> don't want el sara7a
<thelinuxer> i want it to be local shewaya
<ashams> aha
<ashams> tab which one to be posted?
<thelinuxer> maho this is the problem
<thelinuxer> i thought it was one
<thelinuxer> she sent me a list!
<thelinuxer> so i think all of them..
<thelinuxer> at least arabic ones
<thelinuxer> anyway need to go now
<thelinuxer> if u have any thoughts about the matter send me an email
<thelinuxer> salam
<ashams> ok
<ashams> salam
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-14
<elacheche_anis> Salam @ * what's up!!!
<ashams> fine, how you do elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> hmd :) I'm ok :)
<ashams> 7amdo lellah
<DelphiWorld> salam all
<ashams> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> salam ashams :)
<DelphiWorld> how are you ?
<ashams> fine elhamdo lellah, you?
<DelphiWorld> re ashams :)
<ashams> wb, DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> ashams: :)
<DelphiWorld> ashams: tomorrow going to our dearest egypt :)
<ashams> DelphiWorld, really!!
<ashams> Welcome Dude :)
<DelphiWorld> LOL
<DelphiWorld> a pretty bad switch at work
<ashams> you moved to egypt for work? man we already have enough unemployment in here :P
<DelphiWorld> lol ashams
<DelphiWorld> ashams: i mean i have a bad switch at work
<ashams> aha, epic me
<DelphiWorld> ashams: epic fail :P
<DelphiWorld> ashams: where are you in egypt.
<DelphiWorld> ?
<ashams> Mansoura
<ashams> where will you be?
<DelphiWorld> ashams: cairo then alex inchalah
<ashams> ah, then you may have a good chance to meet cairo team :)
<DelphiWorld> ashams: :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-16
<Hamed> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-17
<DelphiWorld> salam all
<DelphiWorld> hi EgyParadox
<DelphiWorld> seiflotfy: salam
<seiflotfy> yo
<DelphiWorld> seiflotfy: in egypt now!
<seiflotfy> huh
<seiflotfy> welcome back to egypt
<seiflotfy> i am not in egypt
<DelphiWorld> seiflotfy: :)
<DelphiWorld> seiflotfy: where so? ;)
<seiflotfy> germany
<DelphiWorld> seiflotfy: :D
<DelphiWorld> seiflotfy: i'm algerian but in egypt now
 * DelphiWorld slaps EgyParadox around a bit with a large trout
<seiflotfy> :)
<DelphiWorld> hey! thelinuxer !
<thelinuxer> hi DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: cairo now ;)
<thelinuxer> I am sorry, but have we met before ?
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: we talked befaure in pm, remember? :)
<thelinuxer> i think i remember ur nick :)
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: :D:D:D
<thelinuxer> but I don't actually remember what we talked about :D
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: HAHA
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: i talked about blind users and ubuntu, remember? ;)
<thelinuxer> sorry i have a horrible memory, want to start over :D ?
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: HAHAHA so good night:)
<thelinuxer> DelphiWorld: good night :)
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-19
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<elacheche_anis> hey seiflotfy :)
<seiflotfy> ashams: my love
<seiflotfy> :D
<ashams> seiflotfy, hey sweat heart :P
<ashams> :D
<seiflotfy> how r u
<ashams> are you in egypt so far?
<ashams> fine ya basha
<ashams> u?
<seiflotfy> i am in germany
<seiflotfy> hzacking
<seiflotfy> i am fine
<ashams> cool
<seiflotfy> kinda adpoted a new developer teaching him how to actually hack zeitggeist
<seiflotfy> he is very promising
<ashams> woooooohoooo
<ashams> that would be cool
<ashams> are u mentoring him on a ML?
<ashams> can you ask him/her if I can get it then put into some doc or intro to developing into zg?
<seiflotfy> no i am mentoring him on irc
<seiflotfy> giving him small tasks
<seiflotfy> he has however good knowledge of c++ and c
<seiflotfy> which makes my life easy
<seiflotfy> but yeah
<seiflotfy> sounds like a good idea
<seiflotfy> maybe he can start a blog
<seiflotfy> :D
<ashams> cool dude
<ashams> finally I can help :D
<seiflotfy> Boy asks, "Granny, have you seen my pills, they're marked LSD". Granny replies, "F*ck the pills, have u seen the dragon in the kitchen?!"
<ashams> hahaha
<ashams> dude, do you still want to make that conference fossdAm or fosscon?
<ashams> we can make a use of it to start an ngo
<ashams> woohoo 2 helghareeb helghareeb_ cool :D
<elacheche_anis> ashams & seiflotfy I was thinking that we are the only team that we have lovers XD but I think that you have lovers too :p :p XD
<seiflotfy> ashams: why do we need an ngo
<seiflotfy> ?
<ashams> elacheche_anis, coll sweetie :P
<ashams> seiflotfy, it's hard to collect donations
<ashams> we're not legal entity
<seiflotfy> ashams: uhm u dont want donations
<seiflotfy> u want events that get payed for you
<seiflotfy> :D
<ashams> exactly
<ashams> that's what I was thinking about
<seiflotfy> so no neeed for ngo
<seiflotfy> if we do fosdam we dont need to be an entity
<ashams> seiflotfy, no, dude we need donations
<seiflotfy> we get in contact with a uni who will donate us space
<seiflotfy> donate us space
<ashams> so what about cds
<ashams> stickers
<ashams> t-shirts
<seiflotfy> this is ubuntu related
<seiflotfy> not fosdam
<ashams> aha
<ashams> that what I was asking about
<ashams> is ubuntu related to fossdam
<seiflotfy> i dont think there are any ubuntu ngos
<ashams> but clearly not
<ashams> yes, there's none
<seiflotfy> fosdam (one s)
<seiflotfy> fosdam should allow all open source
<seiflotfy> and not only encourage ubuntu
<seiflotfy> so we want mozilla ppl
<seiflotfy> we want gnome ppl
<seiflotfy> kde
<seiflotfy> not only ubuntu related stuff
<ashams> yes, and that ngo not necessarily ubuntu
<ashams> maybe a branch of FSF
<ashams> for egypt
<ashams> not only for ubuntu ofcourse
<seiflotfy> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm fsf and osi not the same thing
<seiflotfy> imho opinion no need for an ngo
<seiflotfy> what will we do with the money
<seiflotfy> get ubutu-shirts
<seiflotfy> not the ngos repsonsibility
<seiflotfy> the ngo could donate to ubuntu-eg
<ashams> no, it's illegal
<ashams> self-fund or no money
<ashams> and self-fund is scarse
<ashams> scarce
<seiflotfy> an egyptian ngo cant donate to ubuntu-eg
<seiflotfy> ?
<ashams> not enough money
<ashams> yes, it can't
<seiflotfy> wtf
<seiflotfy> who came up with this rule
<seiflotfy> ?
<ashams> we have no identity at all
<ashams> it's illegal dude
<ashams> I hate egyptian law
<seiflotfy> ashams: yeah but it could donate the shirt
<seiflotfy> as in print the shirts and send the mto ppl who request it
<ashams> they usually print their logo biger than ubuntu-eg's
<ashams> bigger*
<ashams> on the same shirt
<ashams> :)
<seiflotfy> yeah i can take care of that
<seiflotfy> :D
<ashams> so, the idea is to make some hub to collect funds to help all FL/OSS movements in egypt
<ashams> :-)
<seiflotfy> having floss movement depend on funds at an early stage is dangerous
<seiflotfy> first we need better functioning communities and deployments
<seiflotfy> then we get money to try to maintain the deployments
<ashams> we almost have this in ubuntu eg
<ashams> right
<seiflotfy> getting money to expand is dangeoures in the sense that it makes expansion dependant on funds
<seiflotfy> which shouldnt be
<seiflotfy> this would lead the equation of no funds == no expansion
<seiflotfy> first thign we need is to teach ppl to use irc
<seiflotfy> :D
<ashams> haha :D
<seiflotfy> but having a central hub for FOSS in egypt does make sense though
<ashams> why so?
<seiflotfy> such an entity can represent at confernces
<ashams> man, finance is our only problem
<ashams> how you think we can fix it?
<seiflotfy> be part of ubuntu and gnome
<seiflotfy> this will fix it for you
<ashams> we are already
<seiflotfy> as part of ubutnu and gnome i get my shirts and shit payed for
<seiflotfy> but yes i agree
<seiflotfy> u r right
<seiflotfy> an entitiy is a good idea
<seiflotfy> as long as it sperates itself from ubuntu-eg and others in terms of interest
<ashams> the step-council is about to launch the new structure, so it seemed that ubutnu-eg have reached some good status to get funds
<seiflotfy> and work on the local education on open source
<ashams> yeah
<ashams> that's it
<ashams> ppl graduate form schools with no thing
<seiflotfy> if you guys want shirt tell me how much it will cose
<ashams> lamers
<seiflotfy> cost
<seiflotfy> i will look into getting canonical pay them for you guys
<ashams> seriously?
<ashams> that would be cool
<ashams> but, I think we need to focus on an ngo more
<ashams> to fix it forever
<seiflotfy> ashams: it wont fix it forever
<seiflotfy> right now u want money for ubuntu-shirts and ubutnu-eg related thing
<seiflotfy> then lets get ubuntu to sponsor it for us
<ashams> aha
<seiflotfy> ashams: the entity itself will not represent ubuntu-eg
<seiflotfy> entity being the ngo
<ashams> and about future....? we'll need more soon, ppl join everyday and we'll ned more and more
<ashams> need*
<ashams> it's continuous work
<seiflotfy> ashams: getting shirts is not really something we need to be concerned of
<seiflotfy> there are bigger issues
<seiflotfy> education
<ashams> aha
<seiflotfy> what does a shirt say about some1
<seiflotfy> i have a mozilla shirt
<seiflotfy> doesnt make me a mozilla guy
<seiflotfy> i have a kde shirt too
<ashams> it's important for expansion
<seiflotfy> no its not
<ashams> to get ppl know about it
<seiflotfy> important for expansion is goign to events and talking
<ashams> events need money too
<seiflotfy> going to universities and actually formatting pcs to use ubuntu :P
<seiflotfy> ashams: eventy dont need money
<seiflotfy> ashams: events need ppl to donate their time
<seiflotfy> and space
<seiflotfy> ashams: you shouldnt go ask an uni if you can rent its rooms for ubuntu-eg stuff
<seiflotfy> look for the unis that will donate the rooms for you
<seiflotfy> and make u not pay
<seiflotfy> avoid money transaction
<ashams> manoura university ets ~2000 for one conf room :(
<ashams> gets*
<ashams> one day
<seiflotfy> then fuck them
<ashams> horible
<ashams> so we need money
<seiflotfy> i can talk to CAiro Uni
<seiflotfy> no u dont
<ashams> and self-fund can't take it
<seiflotfy> ashams: wanna bet that i can get a uni to donate rooms for us
<seiflotfy> without us having to pay anything
<ashams> yes
<ashams> yes
<seiflotfy> because i started talking to cairo uni
<seiflotfy> :D
<ashams> for fossdam?
<seiflotfy> its fosdam
<seiflotfy> one s
<seiflotfy> abotu the idea of a open source conf
<ashams> haha ok
<seiflotfy> talked to some professorts there
<ashams> yes
<seiflotfy> so if a uni wants you to pay them money to give a talk about something non profit then feel free to tell them to go fuck themselves
<seiflotfy> find unis that wont ask for money
<ashams> :D
<ashams> cool, will try to
<seiflotfy> ok i gtg
<seiflotfy> need to get some stuff done here
<seiflotfy> :D
<ashams> ok bye dude
<seiflotfy> ttyl
<seiflotfy> bye
#ubuntu-eg 2013-02-13
<iahvector> Who's here from the council?
<EgyParadox> iahvector,
<EgyParadox> 3amel eh?
<iahvector> تمام :)
<iahvector> فين باقي الناس؟
<EgyParadox> mesh 3aref
<iahvector> شكلنا كده هنكمل لوحدنا :)
<EgyParadox> :D
<mgamal> howdy
<iahvector> Welcome
<iahvector> now we need anas and sultan :)
<mgamal> ping
<iahvector> pong :)
<iahvector> have you read the documents that Anas sent?
<iahvector> hey?
#ubuntu-eg 2014-02-13
<hazrpg> just tried connecting directly with irssi -c localhost -w password -p port
<hazrpg> ignore that, that was mean for /msg
#ubuntu-eg 2016-02-21
<mood_> يا جماعة انا بخوش على صفحة ضبط اللغة فى اوبونتو واللى بعدها بتاعت عايزو جنب الويندوز ولا لوحدة بس بعد كدة يقفل الجهاز ويفتح(ريستارت) على الويندوز عادى تانى
<mood_> حد يقدر يفيدنى لو سمحتو
<mood_> هو حد هنا طيب ؟
<mood_> هاى يا جماعة حد هنا
<mood_> هاى حد هنا محتاج مساعدة فى سؤال بس
#ubuntu-eg 2018-02-12
<malnagga> hi
